# Pros vs. Joes



## The Kidd (Jan 26, 2007)

Did anyone see the premire of Pros vs. Joes last night?

Randy Couture was one of the pros and the first task was you had to go 5 minutes in the octagon with him and the guy who got submitted the least won the round. That was painful, that one guy got submitted 7 times in 5 minutes, Randy was pounding, slamming, twisting, and pulling the everywhich way. That one guy said "Hey I heard your shoulder pop all the way over where we were standing". I don't see how those Joes are walking after the schooling he put on them.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 26, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> Did anyone see the premire of Pros vs. Joes last night?
> 
> Randy Couture was one of the pros and the first task was you had to go 5 minutes in the octagon with him and the guy who got submitted the least won the round. That was painful, that one guy got submitted 7 times in 5 minutes, Randy was pounding, slamming, twisting, and pulling the everywhich way. That one guy said "Hey I heard your shoulder pop all the way over where we were standing". I don't see how those Joes are walking after the schooling he put on them.



I saw it!  It was interesting.  Randy was working them over pretty good.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 26, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> Did anyone see the premire of Pros vs. Joes last night?
> 
> Randy Couture was one of the pros and the first task was you had to go 5 minutes in the octagon with him and the guy who got submitted the least won the round. That was painful, that one guy got submitted 7 times in 5 minutes, Randy was pounding, slamming, twisting, and pulling the everywhich way. That one guy said "Hey I heard your shoulder pop all the way over where we were standing". I don't see how those Joes are walking after the schooling he put on them.



Yep, was interesting to see him toss those guys around.  As for the shoulder pop, I dunno.  There was so much trash talking and taunting going around it's hard to say what they really heard and what they said they heard.

Still, those guys must have been hurting after there 5 mins where up.  But I think its safe to say Couture was playing "nice" to some extent.  I think the only guy he really slammed at all was the guy that was a close combat instructor, he put the others down pretty nicely compared to what I am sure he could have done


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 26, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> But I think its safe to say Couture was playing "nice" to some extent.



I agree!  I thought he was going easy on them.  You could tell Randy just took his time with them, I don't think he was under any pressure at all.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 26, 2007)

I enjoyed the episode.  Over the weekend they recapped last season all in a row...the one with Bo Jackson was funny.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 26, 2007)

I couldn't believe how much trash talking the Joes were doing, I mean I know in their audition tape there is alot but even when at the start when they met the pros there was alot I think it fueled the Pros even more, and I think you saw from Michael Irvin what DB's had been hearing and seeing for along time, alot of mouth and talent to back it up.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 26, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> I couldn't believe how much trash talking the Joes were doing, I mean I know in their audition tape there is alot but even when at the start when they met the pros there was alot I think it fueled the Pros even more, and I think you saw from Michael Irvin what DB's had been hearing and seeing for along time, alot of mouth and talent to back it up.



All that talking smack is part of the show.  I am sure the Joes know where they stand on the scale with the pros.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 26, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> I couldn't believe how much trash talking the Joes were doing, I mean I know in their audition tape there is alot but even when at the start when they met the pros there was alot I think it fueled the Pros even more, and I think you saw from Michael Irvin what DB's had been hearing and seeing for along time, alot of mouth and talent to back it up.



The trash talking, I'm guessing, was likely nudged forth by producers that realise it makes for higher ratings.  I imagine both sides where encouraged to do some trash talking.  And yes, some of it did seem almost "forced" on both sides.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 27, 2007)

matt.m said:


> I enjoyed the episode. Over the weekend they recapped last season all in a row...the one with Bo Jackson was funny.


I missed the Bo Jackson episode. What happened? Is he still in good shape?


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I agree! I thought he was going easy on them. You could tell Randy just took his time with them, I don't think he was under any pressure at all.


 
I still maintain you gotta be outta your mind to climb into octagon with him..


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> I still maintain you gotta be outta your mind to climb into octagon with him..


I agree, the guy is a monster...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is the video for you to watch!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12b89_randy-couture-pros-vs-joes

Enjoy.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 27, 2007)

OK, how many of you thought to yourself, I would have gotten Randy in guard and not have tapped out as much as those other guys?


----------



## Infinite (Jan 29, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> OK, how many of you thought to yourself, I would have gotten Randy in guard and not have tapped out as much as those other guys?



I thought, well if I was in there I'd be crying  does that count?


----------



## Odin (Jan 29, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> OK, how many of you thought to yourself, I would have gotten Randy in guard and not have tapped out as much as those other guys?


 
lol Im thinking randy might some how be able to get out of all of our guards!...the defence instructor should have known better though.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 29, 2007)

Odin said:


> lol Im thinking randy might some how be able to get out of all of our guards!...the defence instructor should have known better though.



He DID know better. After it was all over he told Big John, "I just knew anything I knew how to do would make it worse."

At least that is what I think he said might not be word for word.

--Infy


----------



## Odin (Jan 29, 2007)

Infinite said:


> He DID know better. After it was all over he told Big John, "I just knew anything I knew how to do would make it worse."
> 
> At least that is what I think he said might not be word for word.
> 
> --Infy


 
he said that??? that doesnt really make that much sense...if he knew how to get out of it, or at least block Randy's effortless assualt how would it have been worse?...hmmm i think he might be fibbing there.( ")


----------



## Infinite (Jan 29, 2007)

Odin said:


> he said that??? that doesnt really make that much sense...if he knew how to get out of it, or at least block Randy's effortless assualt how would it have been worse?...hmmm i think he might be fibbing there.( ")



Go back and listen he says it. I think what he was trying to say is if he were to go on the offensive he would have left himself far more open than just turtling.

Personally he didn't do that bad he escaped quite a bit and was an effective turtle. Granted he didn't have squat for take down defense but against him who does?


----------



## Odin (Jan 29, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Go back and listen he says it. I think what he was trying to say is if he were to go on the offensive he would have left himself far more open than just turtling.
> 
> Personally he didn't do that bad he escaped quite a bit and was an effective turtle. Granted he didn't have squat for take down defense but against him who does?


 
True...if you watch Randy had a habit of pushing then towards the cage to give him an easier takedown, a smart man would have seen that and tried to stay in the centre how ever hard that is!

another funny BJJ trick (although they were not to know) is to just turtle into a ball with all limbs and head tucked in real tight...beleive it or not it will take a very good grappler to get you in a quick sub.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 29, 2007)

I am if I tried to Turtle against Randy he would rip my shell off


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 23, 2007)

Did anyone catch last nights episode? Last night the Pros matched up against college mascots, the Notre Dame Leprichan, Wisconsin Badger, and Penn State Lion. These guys needed to stay in there costumes it was not pretty.


----------

